

The "right to be forgotten" shouldn't be decided by a high court - passepartout
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/15/opinion/dont-force-google-to-forget.html

======
Tomte
> How an individual’s reputation is protected online is too important and
> subtle a policy matter to be legislated by a high court [...]

Yeah, right. That's why the "right to be forgotten" wasn't just invented by
the court. It was passed by the Council and the Parliament in a European
Directive.

The court just ruled on how exactly this Directive was applicable to the
concrete case. Just like every High Court in about every country does.

If you don't like the verdict, that's fine. It opens questions and problems.
But don't try to frame it as an activist court trying to legislate on its own.

